# Next work day at Waldo



## Gremf (Sep 7, 2008)

It's tentative right now but it's looking like 9/28.  Not sure if I can go and I might just do work on my trail at Upper Paugussett.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 7, 2008)

Where's Waldo?  :razz:


----------

